# صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات, حرب



## Alcrusader (23 يناير 2011)

*صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات, حرب*

*صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات- حرب صليبية على الإسلام -
*​


*المسلم وين ما كان هو هو... لو لقيت مسلم في المريخ ولا مسلم في جمهوريات جزر الموز المسلم هو هو... 
بعض البشر(أو أشبه البشر) تعرف من تصرفاتها... يعني بس تشوف هيك صور بسرعة بتعرف انو هيدول مسلمين بربريين ...


المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 لأنه طلب من المسلمين إحترم الأخر :yaka: ...
غير أن المسلمين راؤا رسالة البابا هجمة  ضد الإسلام ومحمذ الصعلوك...
أظن أن الرسالة من الإسلام إلى البابا وصلت...







حرق البابا 























تعالوا نشوف أحلى صور!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







ال شو ال البابا بدو يفتح حرب صليبية على الإسلام.... هو أصلاً الإسلام من فاتح حرب جهاد عمرها 14 قرن..  ساعة جهاد في سبيل اللات، ساعة جهاد بالمخفي، ساعة جهاد بالظاهر، ساعة جهاد على الكفار... خلصنا بقى جهاد!!!!!  
روحوا جهادوا في جهنم الحمرة عند أبوكم إبليس أبو الكذب والشر !! 







تصريحات البابا ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات.... هو دا ثمن قول الحقيقة والمطالبة بإحترام الأخر...:ranting:



































































[YOUTUBE]fd3hnClbfNY[/YOUTUBE]
http://youtube.com/watch?v=fd3hnClbfNY



[YOUTUBE]6dp1pVt1gxM[/YOUTUBE]

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6dp1pVt1gxM



يمكن المشكلة مش بالإسلام، المشكلة فينا... المسلم هو مسلم، ما في نتيجة منه... صار لازم نفهم الرسالة.. ما فيناش نغير المسلم... هذه هي  الحقيقة.










​*


----------



## النهيسى (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

*الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون*​


----------



## esambraveheart (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

*همج بكل معني الكلمة
و الهمجي هو انسان يسكنه الشيطان.. و ليس له الا العصا لتؤدبه
حتي الان لا يزالون عميان و اغبياء و لم يفهموا ان يد الله عليهم.. بالرغم من توالي الضربات
..الفيضان اولا ..و بالامس القريب.. الزلزال​*


----------



## Alcrusader (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*



النهيسى قال:


> *الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون*​



*فعلاً يا أخي شكراً على مرورك الكريم *


----------



## Alcrusader (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*



esambraveheart قال:


> *همج بكل معني الكلمة
> و الهمجي هو انسان يسكنه الشيطان.. و ليس له الا العصا لتؤدبه
> حتي الان لم عميان و اغبياء و لم يفهموا ان يد الله عليهم بالرغم من توالي الضربات
> ..الفيضان اولا ..و بالامس القريب.. الزلزال​*


*
إنت قلتها يا أخي دول همج، والهمجي ما بيهفهم بكل هذه الأمور... 
همه ياكل ويشرب وينكح  ويحارب الكفار...

وهم ناسين انو الكفار هم من خلصوهم من الفيضانات وساعدوهم وطببوهم ودفعوا عليهم ملايين الدولارات للإغاثة وعلى رأسهم الصليب الأحمر الدولي، وكاريتاس التابعة لبابا  الفاتيكان... 

في حين أن الدول الإسلامية بالكاد دفعت عليهم وبالكاد ارسلوا لهم بعض الأكل والخيم والهبل دا كله، وما تنسى أنه كان وقتها رمضان!!! شهر المحبة والعطاء والمساعدة... :t32:

 شكراً على مرورك الكريم*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*






دية صورة مصر بعد سنتين لو عشنا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

*هههههههههههههه وشهم بيشع منه التخلف العقلي كدا بيشع زي الاشعاع هههههههههههههههههههههه ولا اليفط المضحكه

يالا ربنا يهديهم هقول ايه​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*




انا مصري مسيحي قال:


> دية صورة مصر بعد سنتين لو عشنا



*ماهي كدا من دلوقتي يا اخي هههههههه اغلب الستات لابسه كدا اساسا مش ناقصين نبقي كدا يعني هههههههه​*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

*هما بجد بيحبوا القشف والجرب اووي ... نفسي تطلعلي راجل من الصور لابس طقم متناسق علي بعضه هههههههههه كلهم شحاتين وعايزين حياة التخلف والجرب ونفسهم العالم كله يجرب ويتقشف زيهم *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

*ماهو التبرج و اللبس الحلو و اسبال الثوب و جره خيلاء حرام ههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

*همج وبربر كعادتهم دائما

الاختلاف بالرأي يتحول لإرهاب من جانب المسلمين في كل بقاع العالم

ربنا يشفيهم من الإرهاب المحمدي البشع ده
*​


----------



## esambraveheart (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*



انا مصري مسيحي قال:


> دية صورة مصر بعد سنتين لو عشنا



*الف بعد الشر علي مصر 
ربنا ما يسمحش و لا يكون لمصر ارض المسيح ان النجاسة دي هي اللي تحكمها​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

*



			ان النجاسة دي هي اللي تحكمها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ما هي حاكماها اساسا....هي لسه هتحكم يعني

دي حاكمه اقرب البشر ليا يبقي مش حاكمه البلد يعني؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

*ضربهم فيضان من كام شهر ومات منهم اكتر من 2000 ووصلتهم مساعدات من اوروبا ومفيش احساس بجد حاجة تقرف*


----------



## esambraveheart (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*



 


*دول مش بس همج و رعاع ..لكن كمان جهله*
*الحمير كاتبين " cross war" 
..و يقصدوا طبعا الحروب الصليبيه ..*
*و دي اسمها " crusades"...مش " cross war" يا امة الجهل*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

فعلا همج بكل معني الكلمة 
ارحمنا يا رب ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

ربنا يهدى


----------



## antonius (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

ليسوا قطيع غنم حكيم كالافعى!! بل هم قطيع ذئاب غبية كالحمير!! 
تسالونيكي 1 الأصحاح 2 العدد 16 *يَمْنَعُونَنَا عَنْ أَنْ نُكَلِّمَ الأُمَمَ لِكَيْ يَخْلُصُوا حَتَّى يُتَمِّمُوا خَطَايَاهُمْ كُلَّ حِينٍ. وَلَكِنْ قَدْ أَدْرَكَهُمُ الْغَضَبُ إِلَى النِّهَايَةِ*. 
كانت عن يهود ذلك الزمان. وتنطبق اليوم على يهود زماننا
...
هؤلاء لا يحتاجون ان يعاديهم احد, هؤلاء سيأكلون بعضهم تخلفاً!


----------



## azazi (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

*هؤلاء يقتلون الاحمديين والشيعه في بلادهم ويفجرون جوامعهم  ..فكيف تريدون منهم احترام الذي لا يمت للاسلام بصلة؟*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*



esambraveheart قال:


> *دول مش بس همج و رعاع ..لكن كمان جهله*
> 
> *الحمير كاتبين " cross war" *
> *..و يقصدوا طبعا الحروب الصليبيه ..*
> *و دي اسمها " crusades"...مش " cross war" يا امة الجهل*​


 
*صح حتي التخلف وصل بيهم في اللافتات اللي رفعينها هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

*جماعات الشيطان ها هي في الشوارع !
فعلا شياطين و هذا واضح من وجوههم التي تقطر حقدا و كرها و شرورا

ربنا يخلصهم من اللي هما فيه
أمين يا رب 

شكراااا للصور 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## man4truth (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

*يا أمه الجهل والغباء
يا أمة نبى النكاح والغلمان​*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

*كل البعد عن الإنسانية ، همجية واضحة ، تخلف خطير*
*الرب ينورهم*


----------



## Alcrusader (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*



انا مصري مسيحي قال:


> دية صورة مصر بعد سنتين لو عشنا






انا مصري مسيحي قال:


> *ضربهم فيضان من كام شهر ومات منهم اكتر من 2000 ووصلتهم مساعدات من اوروبا ومفيش احساس بجد حاجة تقرف*




*
ههههههه الصور لوحدها بتتكلم.... شعب همجي بربري عايش عل بهدلة والقرف... وين ما حل، حل معه الخرب والتخلف والحروب الطائفية والمذهبية  والدينية ... هو الحق مش عليهم الحق على محمد الكذاب والكتابه الشيطاني سبب ضلال هذه الناس وكل مشكلاتها... 

أما بخصوص المساعدات دول الناس نسوا من ساعدهم في أوقات المحن ونسوا من وقف إلى جانبهم...، ونسوا أن المسلمين أيام رمضان بالكاد ارسلوا لهم الدعم والمساعدات في حين أن الغير مسلمين كان لهم الفضل الأعظم في ببقاء  على قيد الحياة... هذا برهان واضح عن طبيعة المسلم الغادر... مش محتاجين أمثلة أكثر....


شكراً عزيزي للمرور الكريم  *


----------



## Alcrusader (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *
> 
> ما هي حاكماها اساسا....هي لسه هتحكم يعني
> 
> دي حاكمه اقرب البشر ليا يبقي مش حاكمه البلد يعني؟؟؟؟​*


*
ح يجي يوم و ستجثو له كل ركبة في السماء وعلى الأرض كما يصرح بهذا الرسول بولس في رسالته إلى أهل فيليبي (2: 9) "لذلك رفعه الله و أعطاه اسماً فوق كل اسم لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض ويعترف كل إنسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب".

هذه الأزمنة الأخيرة ما في أحد عارف متى تأتي الساعة...

 شكراً عزيزتي على مرورك المبارك *


----------



## Alcrusader (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*



coptic adel قال:


> *همج وبربر كعادتهم دائما
> 
> الاختلاف بالرأي يتحول لإرهاب من جانب المسلمين في كل بقاع العالم
> 
> ...


*
هيدا هو الإسلام مع كل أسف...

 هذه حقيقة علينا  أن نتعايش معها...

 شكراً عزيزي لمرورك المبارك *


----------



## Alcrusader (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*



esambraveheart قال:


> *دول مش بس همج و رعاع ..لكن كمان جهله*
> *الحمير كاتبين " cross war"
> ..و يقصدوا طبعا الحروب الصليبيه ..*
> *و دي اسمها " crusades"...مش " cross war" يا امة الجهل*​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه  :a82:  

دول أمّين!!!:a82:  :a82: 
 أنا مش عارف لو حد من دول يلي واقفين بيعرف يكتب و يقرأ!!! :act23::act23: 

 أنا بقول دا يلي كاتب كل اليافطات شخص واحد... :giveup:  والظاهر  أنه واحد درويش ومعتر وقاعد عم يترجم من العامية (يعني من الباكستاني) للإنكليزي :story: فهو كان قصده "حروب صليبية" فطلعت معه "حرب صليب"  :thnk0001:   

هو نيته صالحة أصلاً :big4: بس ما يعرف يعبر عن نفسه بالطريقة الصحيحة ld:

شكراً عزيزي للمرور والسلام عليكم وعلى محمز رشول اللات*


----------



## just member (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

هايدا طبيعة حال كل المسلمين
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## Alcrusader (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*



azazi قال:


> *هؤلاء يقتلون الاحمديين والشيعه في بلادهم ويفجرون جوامعهم  ..فكيف تريدون منهم احترام الذي لا يمت للاسلام بصلة؟*


*

فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه عزيزي....

 شكراً لمرورك الكريم والمبارك *


----------



## Alcrusader (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*



راجعة ليسوع قال:


> فعلا همج بكل معني الكلمة
> ارحمنا يا رب ​





+إيرينى+ قال:


> ربنا يهدى






man4truth قال:


> *يا أمه الجهل والغباء
> يا أمة نبى النكاح والغلمان​*






The Antiochian قال:


> *كل البعد عن الإنسانية ، همجية واضحة ، تخلف خطير*
> *الرب ينورهم*


*
دا الإسلام... يكفي تتفرج للصور وتاخد فكرة عن حقيقة الإسلام...:kap:
 شكراً لمروركم المبارك *


----------



## Alcrusader (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*



just member قال:


> هايدا طبيعة حال كل المسلمين
> ربنا يرحمنا


*
هذه حقيقة علمية غير قابلة للنقد أو الشك  :t13:
شكراً لمرورك الكريم والمبارك*


----------



## Alcrusader (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*



Rosetta قال:


> *جماعات الشيطان ها هي في الشوارع !
> فعلا شياطين و هذا واضح من وجوههم التي تقطر حقدا و كرها و شرورا
> 
> ربنا يخلصهم من اللي هما فيه
> ...


*
دا هو زمن الشيطان.. الشيطان بيحاول يحرّ ويتشيطن قبل مجئ الساعة وإنتهاء فترة ملكه على الأرض...
:t32: ودا هي  أخر أيام الشيطان على الأرض... 

شكراً للمرور الكريم والمبارك وسلام المسيح مع الجميع *


----------



## Alcrusader (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*



antonius قال:


> ليسوا قطيع غنم حكيم كالافعى!! بل هم قطيع ذئاب غبية كالحمير!!
> تسالونيكي 1 الأصحاح 2 العدد 16 *يَمْنَعُونَنَا عَنْ أَنْ نُكَلِّمَ الأُمَمَ لِكَيْ يَخْلُصُوا حَتَّى يُتَمِّمُوا خَطَايَاهُمْ كُلَّ حِينٍ. وَلَكِنْ قَدْ أَدْرَكَهُمُ الْغَضَبُ إِلَى النِّهَايَةِ*.
> كانت عن يهود ذلك الزمان. وتنطبق اليوم على يهود زماننا
> ...
> هؤلاء لا يحتاجون ان يعاديهم احد, هؤلاء سيأكلون بعضهم تخلفاً!


*
هولاء هم يهود هذا الزمان، ومصيرهم سيكون كما كان مصير اليهود بعد تنبء المسيح لهم  بدمار أورشليم وتشتتهم..

يوم الحساب قريب...

شكراً أخي لمرورك الكريم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

*منتهى الهمجيه ​*


----------



## نصر 29 (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *منتهى الهمجيه ​*



   :11azy::smil8::11azy:


----------



## esambraveheart (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*



نصر 29 قال:


> :11azy::smil8::11azy:


*مش دي الحقيقه يا اخ ؟؟؟؟؟
زعلان ليه بقي ؟؟؟؟؟
مش هي دي سنة محمد و هي دي احلامه في ان الهمجية الاسلاميه تعم كوكب الارض كله ؟؟؟؟
اهو كل المسلمين و منهم طبعا الباكستانيين عملوا بسنة محمد و صاروا همج في نظر العالم كله ..يبقي ليه تزعلوا لما نوصفكم الوصف الصحيح اللائق بافعالكم ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## Alcrusader (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

الحقيقة تجرح.....


----------



## grges monir (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

*لاسف الشديد هذا حال من ينطبق تعاليم شريعة  تؤدى الى تخلف ثقافى وفكرىلابعد حد
الفقر وحدة ليس المشكلة بل المشكلة الاكبر فىتطبيق تعاليم تؤدى الى الرجوع الىالخلف لا الى الامام
اليابان مثلا ضربت بقنبلتين ذريتين وسويت بالارض ما حالها الان ؟؟
ربنا يرحمنا من الجهل الفكرى الاسلامى*


----------



## Alcrusader (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*



grges monir قال:


> *لاسف الشديد هذا حال من ينطبق تعاليم شريعة  تؤدى الى تخلف ثقافى وفكرىلابعد حد
> الفقر وحدة ليس المشكلة بل المشكلة الاكبر فىتطبيق تعاليم تؤدى الى الرجوع الىالخلف لا الى الامام
> اليابان مثلا ضربت بقنبلتين ذريتين وسويت بالارض ما حالها الان ؟؟
> ربنا يرحمنا من الجهل الفكرى الاسلامى*


*
بالفعل أخي... و هذه مشكلة المسلمين متى سيفهمون دينهم و معنى تعاليمه لا احد يعرف... :kap:
شكراً أخي لمرورك الكريم*


----------



## عضو مميز (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

الجهاد يرعب اعداء الامه


----------



## فلسطين الجريحة (30 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

بالله ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
والله شي بيضحك عنجد شي بيضحك يعني الناس بتنسى شو صار برسولهم محمد وقت الرسومات المسيئة وبينسوا شو صار بكنيسة المهد لما حاصرتها الدبابات الإسرائيلية وبينسوا كم كنيسة هدمتها اسرائيل بأراضي ال67 وال48 وبتنسوا شو صار بالبابا توما بالشام لما قتلوه اليهود وعملوا بدمو فطير صهيون ولهلأ عندهم يوم بالسنة بيقتلوا بابا من الكنيسة عشان يعملوا فطير صهيون وبتنسوا إنو اليهود هم يلي صلبوا سيدنا المسيح وبتحطوا موضوع إنو واحد محروق مصنوع من القماش والقطن طيب يا ذكي شو يلي بيأثبتلك إنو هاد بابا الفاتيكان بركي قصدهم إنو هاد جورج بوش حطلنا صورتوا قبل ما يحترق بماعيتك يعني حاج تسمم بأراء الغرب أنا مسيحي من أتباع المطران عطا الله حنا من فلسطين وعلمني حتى لو في بابا مسيحي أخطأ وخصوصا باباوات الغرب يلي بعضهم منحازين لليهود وهدفهم تجزئة العرب وتفريقهم إنو  ما تتبعهم متل ما الشيخ رائد صلاح بفلسطين علم الناس إنو إذا في شيخ مسلم دعا للتفرقة بين العرب أو التعصب الأعمى لا تتبعوه حطوا إيديكم بإدين بعض لأنو المسلمين مش أعدائنا عدونا أمريكا وإسرائيل يلي بتزرع المتعصبين مسلمين عملاء لهم لشق الصف العربي إنشالله تفهموا يارب سلام المسيح عليكم​


----------



## antonius (30 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*




> الجهاد يرعب اعداء الامه


فعلاً, وفقط الشيطان هو الذي يستعمل "الرعب" سلاحاً لفرض رأيه وسطوته والدفاع عما يعتقد به!


----------



## antonius (30 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*



> بالله ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
> والله شي بيضحك عنجد شي بيضحك يعني الناس بتنسى شو صار برسولهم محمد وقت الرسومات المسيئة وبينسوا شو صار بكنيسة المهد لما حاصرتها الدبابات الإسرائيلية وبينسوا كم كنيسة هدمتها اسرائيل بأراضي ال67 وال48 وبتنسوا شو صار بالبابا توما بالشام لما قتلوه اليهود وعملوا بدمو فطير صهيون ولهلأ عندهم يوم بالسنة بيقتلوا بابا من الكنيسة عشان يعملوا فطير صهيون وبتنسوا إنو اليهود هم يلي صلبوا سيدنا المسيح وبتحطوا موضوع إنو واحد محروق مصنوع من القماش والقطن طيب يا ذكي شو يلي بيأثبتلك إنو هاد بابا الفاتيكان بركي قصدهم إنو هاد جورج بوش حطلنا صورتوا قبل ما يحترق بماعيتك يعني حاج تسمم بأراء الغرب أنا مسيحي من أتباع المطران عطا الله حنا من فلسطين وعلمني حتى لو في بابا مسيحي أخطأ وخصوصا باباوات الغرب يلي بعضهم منحازين لليهود وهدفهم تجزئة العرب وتفريقهم إنو ما تتبعهم متل ما الشيخ رائد صلاح بفلسطين علم الناس إنو إذا في شيخ مسلم دعا للتفرقة بين العرب أو التعصب الأعمى لا تتبعوه حطوا إيديكم بإدين بعض لأنو المسلمين مش أعدائنا عدونا أمريكا وإسرائيل يلي بتزرع المتعصبين مسلمين عملاء لهم لشق الصف العربي إنشالله تفهموا يارب سلام المسيح عليكم​


مع احترامي لحضرتك عزيزي..لكن كلامك عاطفي لا عقيدي , ولا يمت للحقيقة بصلة! نحن هنا لا ندافع عن اسرائيل بل ندين جرائمها! 
ومعروف ان نسبة المسيحيين في فلسطين كانت نصف السكان قبل قرن من الزمان!! 
لكن يا صديقي..إياك ان تدافع عن هؤلاء الحثالات الارهابية العفنة...
انت الصراع الذي فيه هو صراع على ارض والدين حجة فيه!! 
انا اخوك, من بغداد..ولا يوجد عندنا يهودي واحد في البلد كلها! كلهم طردناهم وقتلناهم منذ خمسين سنة! وتم تفجير كنسيتي وقتل راعيها الشهيد ابونا يوسف وتم تهجيري وكله تم على ايادي هؤلاء الاوغاد عبدة الوثن اتباعاً لسيرة دينهم الفاجر الارهابي! 
وبعدين اي عرب واي تفريق تتكلم عنه؟ 
نحن ولائنا للمسيح, لا لعرب ولا لجرب! عدونا ابليس وجنده, لا يهودي ولا مسلم! بل الخطيئة عدوتنا وكل من ينشرها نحاربه بسيف الكلمة ونصده بدرع الايمان.
الباباوات ليسوا منحازين لليهود! ولا اي واحد فيهم! ولكن للامر ابعاد سياسية وتاريخية عليك الالمام بها قبل التسرع بالحكم على رجالات الكنائس​


----------



## اليعازر (30 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*



فلسطين الجريحة قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
> وبتنسوا شو صار *بالبابا توما* بالشام لما قتلوه اليهود ​



لا يوجد بابا في دمشق.....والذي قتل في دمشق في أوائل القرن العشرين هو *الأب توما* الكبوشي




> *أنا مسيحي من أتباع المطران عطا الله حنا من فلسطين*



*لا...واضح جدا بانك مسيحي*




> *أعدائنا عدونا أمريكا وإسرائيل يلي بتزرع المتعصبين مسلمين عملاء لهم لشق الصف العربي*




*يعني يا حبيبي حتى تعصبكم الواضح الآتي من تعاليم القرآن وسنّة محمد بتحطوها على ظهر أميركا واسرائيل...أمر غريب


هناك مثل معروف ...ولا بد انك تعرفه، يقول: ( دود الخل منه وفيه )


قلا ترموا  بلاكم على غيركم
*


----------



## الرب معنا (30 يناير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

*الحرب هو الحل الوحيد امام الغرب لايقاف شرور ابليس المسمى اسلام *

*سيعتبروها حرب دينية ولكن بالحقيقة هي حرب دولية فمعظم الغرب المدافع عن حقوق الاقليات هم ملحدين يعني لادينية ولا من يحزنون *

*الحرب قادمة والابادة قادمة *
*خلينا بقى نرتاح رح نموت ورح تخرب البلدان لكن لاجل الجيل البعدنا ينعم في حرية كاملة فلا بأس *


----------



## فلسطين الجريحة (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

*



لا...واضح جدا بانك مسيحي

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
 إنت عارف اش بتقول؟؟؟ عذا لك ولكنك لم تعرف أنني من بلد الأم حنينة و مريم العذراء وأنني أمشي كل يوم في المكان التي كانت تمشي فيه السيدة مريم العذراء أثناء حملها بالمسيح





> *يعني يا حبيبي حتى تعصبكم الواضح الآتي من تعاليم القرآن وسنّة محمد بتحطوها على ظهر أميركا واسرائيل...أمر غريب*



*لما بقولي تعصبكم يعني إنت بتتهمني إني مسلم عكل حال فش أية مشكلة ولكن أرى أن تعصبكم أقوى أخي لما بشوف مسلم  بيدافع عني وعن أهل بيتي أيام الحصار أكيد بدي أحط أيدي بإيده مش رح أخذله ولا إنش إيش بتشوف؟؟وبرجع بقلك هدول تنظيم القاعدة المجرمين كلهم أمريكا أسستهم وإسرائيل وتعاليمهم بيوخدوها منهم وأكبر دليل على ذلك كيف أمريكا بعظمتها وبالتكنلوجيا يلي عندها حتى الآن ما قدرت تجيب بن لادن وتقبض عليه والله بعرفش يمكن متخبي بالمريخ؟؟؟*

*



هناك مثل معروف ...ولا بد انك تعرفه، يقول: ( دود الخل منه وفيه )


قلا ترموا بلاكم على غيركم

أنقر للتوسيع...

أنا مسيحي وضد هذا العمل إذا كان يقصد به بابا لفتيكان ولكن يجب عليك أن تخاطب العقلاء الذي يسيرون هذه الجموع ولا تقل لا يوجد لأ في كتييييييير منهم مش زي هدول وبعدين متقليش لا ترموا بلاكم لأني مش منهم صدقت صدق ومش مصدق إنت حر وشكرا يا عزيزي*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

*للمرة المليون إثبات عبارة : مفضوحين في كل مكان أتباع النبي الكذاب*


> أنا مسيحي من أتباع المطران عطا الله حنا من فلسطين


*كذااااااااب ، كمن علمك الكذب لنصرة دينك ، الدليل في الرابط :*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2532301&postcount=3

*



 إنت بتتهمني إني مسلم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لم أر َ وقاحة ً كهذه !!!!!!!
يعتبر دينه تهمة !!!!!!!!
وكل ذلك ليكذب لنصرة دينه !!!!!!!!!!!

وأذكرك : مفضوحين في كل مكان أتباع النبي الكذاب 
ولك عز أخلاق وخلاص في نور المسيح *


----------



## فلسطين الجريحة (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*



> The Antiochian قال:
> 
> 
> > *للمرة المليون إثبات عبارة : مفضوحين في كل مكان أتباع النبي الكذاب*
> ...


----------



## فلسطين الجريحة (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

المشكلة مش فاهمينها إنتو بالشكلة هذا تشوهون صورة المسيحيين لدا الكثيرين من المسلمين صدقوني هذا ليس تبشيري أبدا رسولنا رسول محبة أوليس هكذا زوروا هذا الموقع لمعرفة الجوهر الحقيقي للأديان أرجوكم

*www.fatheratallahhanna.com*


----------



## فلسطين الجريحة (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

هذا من موقع مسيحي أرثذوكسي دليل على إرهاب الإسلام من أيام محمد وعمر كما تقولون في المنتدى :


* من ويكيبيديا،      الموسوعة الحرة:      بعد تسلم عمر بن الخطاب مفاتيح بيت المقدس من البطريرك "صفرونيوس" خطب عمر في      أهل بيت المقدس قائلا: "ياأهل إيلياء لكم مالنا      وعليكم ماعلينا". ثم دعاه البطريرك لتفقد كنيسة القيامة، فلبى دعوته، وأدركته      الصلاة وهو فيها فتلفت إلى البطريرك وقال له أين أصلى، فقال "مكانك صل" فقال:      ماكان لعمر أن يصلي في كنيسة القيامة فيأتي المسلمون من بعدي ويقولون هنا صلى      عمر ويبنون عليه مسجدا. وابتعد عنها رمية حجر وفرش عباءته وصلى، وجاء المسلمون      من بعده وبنوا على ذلك المكان مسجدا المسمى بمسجد عمر.*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*




فلسطين الجريحة قال:


> المشكلة مش فاهمينها إنتو بالشكلة هذا تشوهون صورة المسيحيين لدا الكثيرين من المسلمين صدقوني هذا ليس تبشيري أبدا رسولنا رسول محبة أوليس هكذا زوروا هذا الموقع لمعرفة الجوهر الحقيقي للأديان أرجوكم
> 
> *www.fatheratallahhanna.com*



*أخي وإبن بلدي فلسطين الجريحة، أهلا وسهلا فيك وسلام لك. نحن هنا لا نناقش سياسة يا عزيزي، نحن نناقش بحرّية الإيمانين الاسلامي والمسيحي. لا نريد تشويه صورة أحد ولا جرح أحد. بدّك تناقش موضوع رسول الإسلام هل هو رسول محبة أم لا تفضل الى قسم الحوار الإسلامي. نحن المسيحيين نحبكم ونريد العيش معكم بسلام فالإختلاف لا يُفسد للوّد قضية. فلماذا حرقتم كنائس في فلسطين الحبيبة "ردا" على تصريحات قداسة بابا الفاتيكان؟ هل هذه محبة؟ كان بإمكانكم إعطائنا ردكم العلمي الساحق دون حرق الكنائس.*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

*توقف عن المحاولة يا عزيزي فأنت كذاااااب*
*والواضح أنك كذب في المرة الثانية لا في الأولى*
*وابقى سلملي عالبابا توما وعلى أتباع المطران عطالله حنا*
*عباراتك مكشوفة لكل مسيحي فلا تحاول*


----------



## فلسطين الجريحة (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*



The Antiochian قال:


> *توقف عن المحاولة يا عزيزي فأنت كذاااااب*
> *والواضح أنك كذب في المرة الثانية لا في الأولى*
> *وابقى سلملي عالبابا توما وعلى أتباع المطران عطالله حنا*
> *عباراتك مكشوفة لكل مسيحي فلا تحاول*



إن صدقت صدق وإن لم تصدق إفعل ما شئت ومش مضطر أبرر لحدا المهم إنه مخي الشكر للرب يفرق بين الصح والخطأ وبين النقاش والفتنة وفهمك كفاية شكرا إلك عزيزي


----------



## فلسطين الجريحة (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*



كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> > أخي وإبن بلدي فلسطين الجريحة، أهلا وسهلا فيك وسلام لك.
> 
> 
> إنت من فلسطين بداخل الضفة أم غزة أم عرب 48 أم في الشتات أرجو التوضيح وشكرا عزيزي.
> ...


 أنا في حياتي كلها لم أسمع أن هناك كنيسة في فلسطين قد أعتدي عليها من قبل الفلسطينيين أعلم أن الإسرائيليين وشاهدت بأم عيني حصار المهد ولكن لم أسمع أن فلسطيني واحد إعتدى على كنيسة لنا لأن شعب فلسطين أصحاب قضية باستثناء البعض من حماس لأنهم مخادعون على الشعب  وعلى بعضهم


----------



## فلسطين الجريحة (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

*http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/E010F324-06D5-4DD1-827D-9485E2239B7F.htm* 

*دليل على حرق الكنائس من قبل اليهود المتطرفين*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*




فلسطين الجريحة قال:


> أنا في حياتي كلها لم أسمع أن هناك كنيسة في فلسطين قد أعتدي عليها من قبل الفلسطينيين أعلم أن الإسرائيليين وشاهدت بأم عيني حصار المهد ولكن لم أسمع أن فلسطيني واحد إعتدى على كنيسة لنا لأن شعب فلسطين أصحاب قضية باستثناء البعض من حماس لأنهم مخادعون على الشعب  وعلى بعضهم



*يا أخي أنا لا أريد فتح المواجع، لكن بما أنك طلبت:

هجوم بزجاجات حارقة على كنيستين في نابلس تبناه اسود التوحيد
المصدر: http://www.26sep.net/news_details.php?lng=arabic&sid=18610

جنين ـ نابلس ـ رويترز ـ ا ف ب: قال شهود عيان ان فلسطينيين هاجموا كنيستين أخريين في الضفة الغربية امس الاحد احتجاجا علي أجزاء من كلمة ألقاها البابا بنديكت السادس عشر بشأن الاسلام.
المصدر: http://www.alquds.co.uk/index.asp?fname=2006\09\09-18\s36.htm&storytitle=ff%DD%E1%D3%D8%ED%E4%ED%E6%E4%20%ED%E5%C7%CC%E3%E6%E4%20%DF%E4%ED%D3%CA%ED%E4%20%C8%C7%E1%D6%DD%C9%20%C7%E1%DB%D1%C8%ED%C9fff

http://www.paldf.net/forum/showthread.php?t=82801
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*




فلسطين الجريحة قال:


> *http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/E010F324-06D5-4DD1-827D-9485E2239B7F.htm*
> 
> *دليل على حرق الكنائس من قبل اليهود المتطرفين*



*اليهود المتطرفين ليسوا أفضل حالا. ممكن بس أسألك سؤال: إنت على أي أساس بالضبط بتحب المسيحيين؟*


----------



## فلسطين الجريحة (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

نفس القدر الذي نستنكر به تصريحات بابا الفاتيكان المسيئة للرسول محمد وللإسلام فانه بنفس القدر نستنكر ونستهجن أن ردود فعل داخلية في الساحة الفلسطينية مثل ما حصل من إلقاء زجاجات حارقة على بعض الكنائس .
  وقال:" ففلسطين مشهود لها بوحدة الطوائف مسيحيين ومسلمين حيث ضربت مثلا بذلك .. وقد قدمت الطوائف المسيحية تضحيات كبيرة في مواجهة الاحتلال ودفاعا عن فلسطين وشعبها قدمت مناضلين وشهداء وجرحى وأسرى كثيرين عبر مسيرة النضال الفلسطيني . وان ردود الفعل التي حصلت أمس تنم أما عن جهل وتعصب أعمى بعيد عن سمات شعبنا الفلسطيني".
  وأضاف:"وأما عن ارتباط لتحقيق غايات المحتل بضرب وحدة الشعب الفلسطيني . سنقف بالتأكيد من كل أبناء الشعب مسلمين ومسيحيين في مواجهة أي تعصب أو انحراف محافظين على وحدتنا" . كلام رائع


----------



## The Antiochian (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

*بما أنك لا تريد الاعتراف بالكذب حتى بعد كشفه بالأدلة فانتظر طردك يا عزيزي*
*والآن ضربة في مقتل .*
*1 - لا يوجد مسيحي في الدنيا ، أو على الأقل في بلاد الشام ، لا يعرف بأنه لا يوجد لدينا في بلاد الشام لقب بابا .*
*2 - لا يوجد مسيحي يستخدم عبارة أتباع المطران !!!!!!! فهذا لفظ إسلامي وإنما نستخدم رعية المطران .*
*3 - السيد المسيح رسول المحبة ، ومرة أخرى تعابير إسلامية ، والكتاب المقدس مليء بعبارات المحبة التي علمنا إياها رب المجد يسوع المسيح لكن ضاقت بك الدنيا وقررت وصفه برسول المحبة وكأنك تخاطب مسلمين .*
*4 - محمد رسول محبة ، وتدعي أنك مسيحي ، توقف عن استفزازي ، أصلا ً لن أسمح لك لأنك ستطرد .*
*5 - الأديان أنزلها الله على رسله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! مفضوحين في كل مكان أتباع النبي الكذاب .*
*6 - المسيح والإسلام واليهود أصحاب كتب سماوية !!! وهل تؤمن بالقرآن يا مفضوح ؟؟؟؟*

*وداعا ً يا صديقي*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

*أكرر سؤالي: إنت على أي أساس بالضبط بتحب المسيحيين؟*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*




الرب معنا . قال:


> *الحرب هو الحل الوحيد امام الغرب لايقاف شرور ابليس المسمى اسلام *
> 
> *سيعتبروها حرب دينية ولكن بالحقيقة هي حرب دولية فمعظم الغرب المدافع عن حقوق الاقليات هم ملحدين يعني لادينية ولا من يحزنون *
> 
> ...



*اه بخصوص الابادة

52 وَأَرْسَلَ أَمَامَ وَجْهِهِ رُسُلاً فَذَهَبُوا وَدَخَلُوا قَرْيَةً لِلسَّامِرِيِّينَ حَتَّى يُعِدُّوا لَهُ. 
53 فَلَمْ يَقْبَلُوهُ لأَنَّ وَجْهَهُ كَانَ مُتَّجِهاً نَحْوَ أُورُشَلِيمَ. 
54 فَلَمَّا رَأَى ذَلِكَ تِلْمِيذَاهُ يَعْقُوبُ وَيُوحَنَّا قَالاَ: «يَا رَبُّ أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ نَقُولَ أَنْ تَنْزِلَ نَارٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَتُفْنِيَهُمْ كَمَا فَعَلَ إِيلِيَّا أَيْضاً؟» 
55 فَالْتَفَتَ وَانْتَهَرَهُمَا وَقَالَ: «لَسْتُمَا تَعْلَمَانِ مِنْ أَيِّ رُوحٍ أَنْتُمَا! 
56 لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُهْلِكَ أَنْفُسَ النَّاسِ بَلْ لِيُخَلِّصَ». فَمَضَوْا إِلَى قَرْيَةٍ أُخْرَى. 


سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Alcrusader (4 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

*المشكلة أن الإسلام شوه عقول اتباعه، ونحن المسيحيين في الشرق للأسف تأثرنا بشكل أو بأخر بتأثيرات الإسلام السلبية، فصار بعض المسيحين يفكرون بطريقة إسلامية بما خاص أمور الحياة يعني مثلاً أنا أول مرة بسمع انو في مسيحي لا يتبع تعاليم البابا بتاعو... 
المشكلة انو مافيك تتحورمع مسلم يؤمن حرفياً بالقرأن، وبالتالي لو مهما عملت راح تبقى كافر ومصيرك النار... 

الأن لو إنت كنت فعلاً مسيحي، أخي أنا كنت أفكر مثلك، وما كان عندي مشكلة مع الإسلام من قبل، ولكن بس شفت أمام عيني شو عم يعملوا المسلمين وهم برددوا عبارات وأيات قرأنية بلشت نبش وابحث بالإسلام إلى أن وصلت إلى فكرة أن الإسلام ديانة الشيطان على الأرض. هدفها إبعاد المخلصين عن تاريخ الخلص.

أنا لا أعد نفسي عربي. أنا فينيقي كنعاني  ومش عربي. العربية هي لغة القرأن، وهي لغة الغزات العرب الذين غزوا مناطقنا. 
قبل, كنت أقف مع العرب والمسلمين بالكثير من الأشياء، ولكن لما صرت أعرف كيف يفكرون، صرت أفكر 100 مرة قبل أي موقف...
 ولو إنت مسيحي(أشك)، بنصحك تفكر أكثر من مرة قبل أن تاخذ أي موقف... *


----------



## Alcrusader (4 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور من مظاهرات المسلمين ضد بابا الفاتيكان في باكستان - المسلمون يحرقون دمية ترمز إلى بابا بندكت 16 ويتهمونه بأن تصريحاته ح تأدي إلى حرب الحضارات,*

*شكراً لكل من علق سلام المسيح معكم جميعاً *


----------

